# Question about plastic cars with Lionel Car Carrier



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I got these cars with a Lionel Car Carrier, and from what I read, they're actually somewhat collectable. My question is, does anyone know anything about them? My read is they're pretty cheesy models, but what do I know? 

If you're a Mercury Cougar fan, this is a gold mine!  

Set of Twelve 1960's Plastic F&F Mold & Die Works Cars


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

John those never came with the Auto car look at the bodies on these.
The ones that came with it, all had a bar in the middle of the window and either chrome bumpers or gray bumpers. Plus they all had windows I think.
There are variations but none with that car.
The cheaper cars with gray bumpers are worth more.
http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_6414_flat_car.htm

Not to say that they are not rare but I don't think they came with any of the issued Auto carriers.
I will research a little more.
If you find out something different let me know.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Check out these cars John.
They came in cereal boxes in the 50's and 60's.

Click on the dates (years) to see this guys pictures.

http://shout.webring.com/people/en/nyrubsy/index.html


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Yours is 1969 it looks like.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, I found a bunch of them on eBay with varying prices. I just have them in a box because my grandson likes to use his matchbox cars on the car carriers, he doesn't like these. I'll probably just toss them up on eBay and see if anyone likes them.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Excellent detective work, Sherlock! (Uhh ... I mean Ed ... good find!)

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's amazing what people will collect, I'm going to see if any one wants to collect these.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

big ed said:


> Check out these cars John.
> They came in cereal boxes in the 50's and 60's.
> 
> Click on the dates (years) to see this guys pictures.
> ...


Thanks for the link, Ed...you've helped me identify a truck I have on my N scale layout that I knew was a cereal box premium, I just didn't know from when. I'll post a pic later...


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey gunrunnerjohn, are the Cougars O or HO scale? I like 'em alot!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, they're slightly over three inches long, so that puts them between O and HO, probably around S-scale. I figure the real thing was probably about 15-16 feet long, so I'd put these as something like 55:1 to 60:1 scale. I think they're slightly too small for 48:1, but they're certainly more than 87:1.


----------



## Rich_Trains (May 23, 2010)

John, Why don't you offer then for sale on this forum before going to the 'bay.'
Rich


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Rich_Trains said:


> John, Why don't you offer then for sale on this forum before going to the 'bay.'
> Rich


Well, I have no idea what they're worth, so I figured I'd post them on eBay and see what the market says.


----------



## Rich_Trains (May 23, 2010)

I always pick up matchbox or hot wheels at local meets for .50 to 1.00. From what is being bid for the F&F mold cars it looks as if they command a higher price.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=f+f+mold+die+works


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Apparently, at least some of them do.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I just checked, there are two watchers for the auction. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Set-Twelve-...554?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e677de43a


----------

